# ND Elk Scouting



## magnus142 (Aug 10, 2009)

Heading to Medora this week, to do some scouting in E4. If any fellow hunter would have helpful info to share, I'd be willing to share my scouting info in return. I'm looking to fill a Cow Tag.


----------

